# SPN - Sparc Technologies



## System (27 December 2011)

Acacia Coal Limited (AJC) was formerly known as Newland Resources Limited (NRL).

Previous discussion of this company can be found in the NRL thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1199


----------



## System (11 November 2020)

On November 11th, 2020, Acacia Coal Limited (AJC) changed its name and ASX code to Sparc Technologies Limited (SPN).


----------



## Knobby22 (11 November 2020)

System said:


> On November 11th, 2020, Acacia Coal Limited (AJC) changed its name and ASX code to Sparc Technologies Limited (SPN).



Wonder why the got out of coal 

Found this:








						Sparc Technologies
					

Sparc Technologies Limited (SPN, formerly Acacia Coal Limited) is a South Australian based company that is focussing on the development of technology




					www.businessnews.com.au
				




Graphene Technologies with the University of Adelaide. Could be interesting to keep an eye on.  Probably will be a raising on listing properly.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 January 2021)

Knobby22 said:


> Wonder why the got out of coal
> 
> Graphene Technologies with the University of Adelaide..



from 3D Carbon to 2D Carbon.

The company has been quiet, setting itself up
Raised $4mill at IPO
13 Nov - Completed acquisition of Graphene Technology Solutions Limited

17 Dec :  *Bio Medical Project*

Sparc commences bio-medical project to develop non-invasive sensing devices for detection  of diseases in both humans and animals via graphene based breath sensors
Establishment of a new bio-medical division to be directed by Mr Ben Yerbury ..
Potential global implications for the identification, diagnosis and management of disease
Cornerstone shareholder and strategic partner Adelaide University to collaborate with Sparc to advance the bio-medical project
14 Jan: *Anti Corrosive coatings*

Test work confirms a range of Sparc graphene additive formulae added to coatings significantly improves anti-corrosive performance  
The results, when compared to a control coating (without graphene), showed:  Up to 73% performance improvement in scribe creep (corrosion); and Up to 19% performance improvement in adhesion
Results further optimise Sparc’s proprietary Graphene additive formulae
I think it was First Graphene FGR that was in with U Adelaide on graphene work, a while ago (but this relationship had gone a bit quiet). Also Talga TLG has a 12 month trial on a ship with anti-corrosive paint. All at sea? Like the nature of the application, it seems research can be spread a bit thinly.

And SPN still unloved since the IPO






So now it is time to hit the hustings. SmallCaps dutifully comes out with a piece








						Sparc Technologies delivers ‘significant’ performance boost to coatings with graphene additives
					

Sparc Technologies (ASX: SPN) has revealed what it describes as “significant performance improvement” in its graphene-based coatings.




					smallcaps.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 March 2021)

and another application, perhaps

_Sparc Technologies (SPN) has evaluated the antibacterial properties of it's *graphene based additives* in an epoxy coating system using the methodology described in the international standard ISO 22196.  The test work was undertaken by Flinders University, Adelaide. 

 The results indicate bactericidal activity in relation to Escherichia Coli (*E-Coli *is a common and harmful bacteria), with the activity of an epoxy coating being significantly improved by the inclusion of a range of graphene based additives.   

In the case of one of the graphene additives evaluated, complete destruction of the E Coli bacteria was observed when compared to the same coating type containing no graphene. Further work is being undertaken to confirm and optimise the results.  

This graphene enhanced coating has potential applications in areas where control of bacterial growth on surfaces is important, such as; hospitals, public areas, food preparation facilities, drinking water systems, antifouling for shipping and coating for wastewater systems_...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 June 2021)

_and another application (some day?)_


*Patent application granted in the United States for the use of graphene in the remediation of environmental contaminants such as mercury and arsenic .

*Patent strengthens Sparc's position in its environment and sustainability portfolio.       

Sparc Technologies Limited is pleased to announce it has received confirmation that the United States (USA) patent application number 15/578149 has now been issued as a patent. 


> _Pollution of water and air by certain ionic contaminants, including heavy metals, has long been and continues to be a serious environmental concern for modern day society. This new granted patent now grants Sparc exclusive access to graphene’s unique ability to act in a porous matrix to remove heavy metal ions from liquid or gas, which has demonstrated high performance and efficiency for such use. _


----------



## peter2 (29 August 2021)

Nice new price trend that has snuck under my scans.


----------



## greggles (28 October 2021)

Huge breakout for Sparc Technologies yesterday after the company announced that it had executed a non-binding Term Sheet with its strategic partner and cornerstone shareholder the University of Adelaide to form a Joint Venture hydrogen technology company.

The project being advanced has a commercial focus, and involves the development of a process known as Thermo-Photocatalysis, which employs the suns radiation and thermal properties to convert water into hydrogen and oxygen. The process reduces green hydrogen CAPEX and OPEX costs, which will support the production of ultra-green commercially viable energy in the form of hydrogen.

This could be a game changer for green hydrogen as it lowers costs and simplifies the process, making green hydrogen production not just commercially viable but very competitive, especially for small scale operations as the massive solar and wind farm footprint is eliminated.

The SPN share price has taken off the last couple of days. Worth noting that the market cap is still under $75 million.


----------



## apoenzyme (1 November 2021)

*SEPTEMBER 2021 QUARTERLY ACTIVITIES REPORT HIGHLIGHTS*
Sparc Hydrogen Joint Venture Sparc Technologies executes non-binding Term Sheet with its strategic partner and cornerstone shareholder the University of Adelaide to form a Joint Venture (JV) hydrogen technology company
Next generation hydrogen technology to employ photocatalysis and solar radiation to deliver Ultra-Green Hydrogen (UGH)
Sparc Hydrogen to have exclusive licence to 100% of University of Adelaide's Project IP including Patent Application
Sparc Technologies to focus on developing graphene coatings for use in conjunction with photocatalysts
*Corporate*
Conducted $2.8m share placement (before costs) at $0.70 per share CEO 
Mike Bartels elevated to Managing Director
Appointed BDO Audit Pty Ltd (BDO) as the Company’s new Auditors
$2.19m cash at bank as at 30 September 2021

A


----------



## basilio (15 October 2022)

Worth updating this thread.

The technology that was developed by tehe University of Adelaide to split hydrogen just using a photocatalyst and solar radiation attracted the attention of FMG.  In Feburay 2022 FFI and Sparc announced a joint development program to fast track the resewarch and potential commercial production of this  radical approach o hydrogen generation.

It seems the initial research has been very promising and they are now fast tracking development of a pilot plant to test and improve the various elements of the process. With Twiggy cracking the whip this project will not  die wondering.

*Sparc Hydrogen Completes Preliminary Techno-Economic Analysis and Accelerates Pilot Plant*

HIGHLIGHTS
• Preliminary Techno-Economic Analysis completed for Sparc Hydrogen’s photocatalytic water splitting technology

• Study confirms the commercial potential for the Sparc Green Hydrogen process

• Based on the positive outcomes of the study, the Sparc Hydrogen joint venture partners have agreed to accelerate the project schedule and immediately commence scoping work on a pilot plant

Sparc Technologies Limited (ASX: SPN) (Sparc, Sparc Technologies or the Company) is pleased to report on the completion of a preliminary Techno-Economic Analysis (TEA) by Sparc Hydrogen Pty Ltd (Sparc Hydrogen).

Sparc Hydrogen, a joint venture between Sparc Technologies, Fortescue Future Industries (FFI) and the University of Adelaide, is seeking to commercialise patent-pending photocatalytic water splitting technology with the aim of producing low-cost green hydrogen on a commercial scale (the Sparc Green Hydrogen process). The preliminary TEA has been delivered through a collaborative effort from the joint venture partners, led by the University of Adelaide, and supported by independent engineering consultant, ITP Thermal (ITP). The completion of this collaborative effort is a significant milestone for Sparc Hydrogen and on the back of the positive outcomes, the joint venture partners have agreed to accelerate scoping activities for a pilot plant ahead of the original project schedule.

*Commenting on the milestone, Sparc Technologies Executive Chairman, Stephen Hunt, said:
“Today marks a significant milestone for Sparc Technologies and the Sparc Hydrogen JV, with the preliminary TEA confirming the low-cost potential of this green hydrogen technology. The decision to accelerate a pilot plant is evidence of the JV partner’s enthusiasm and is an important step on the path to commercialisation.”*

Fortescue Future Industries CEO, Mark Hutchinson, added:
“Fortescue is building a world-wide tech network to encourage scientists and engineers from across the globe to advance research and development in technologies. Our goal is to develop green hydrogen and renewable energy innovations and technology, with a specific focus on decarbonising hard-to-abate industries that can be commercialised fast. The result of the preliminary TEA is welcome news.”



			https://www.investi.com.au/api/announcements/spn/69073129-b4e.pdf


----------

